# Why hasn't my asparagus come up yet?



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I planted 30 1-year old crowns last year and the plants did great. But, I'm concerned because I don't have any of them coming up yet - while my FIL's established plants are almost ready to be harvested.
I thought for sure they'd be up by now. They had good winter protection - I mulched them with leaves. Now granted there are still some leaves out there but they are not too thick for the plants to come up through anymore.
Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## DoubleD (Jan 28, 2007)

Each property has it's own microclimate - I would be willing to bet that your bed's soil is just colder than your FIL's and therefore are slower to "wake up" and get going. My patch is just now sending up shoots and just getting started - late for us - but the weather has been decidedly cold and rainy this spring.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you, that makes me feel better. It has been wet and cool here as well for the most part. I will make sure to uncover the area completely to help the soil warm.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am south of you, in Kansas, and my asparagus is not up yet either.

I am not worried, as a lot of the trees are still dormant. I know the soil is cold!


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Yes, this has been a 'late spring'... The trees are only now beginning to bud and leaf out. 
My potatoes still arent showing any signs of life, and most of the peas I planted have rotted in the ground! I replanted the peas, and while doing so noticed a few little sprouts coming up....still, seems very slow this year.
I guess its better than last year, with its record warmth and then the killing freeze...


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I don't know just how many leaves are still out there, but they will serve as insulation and actually hold the cold in the soil. If they tend to mat together you may wish to move to another form of mulch.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Windy in Kansas said:


> I don't know just how many leaves are still out there, but they will serve as insulation and actually hold the cold in the soil. If they tend to mat together you may wish to move to another form of mulch.


There weren't several inches or anything like that left out there, but I did pull back what was there a little to look for the plants. I'll rake the rest of the row and the other row clean tonight so the soil can warm up faster.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

it's too early there. Be patient.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

The leaves have insulated the ground so the soil is holding in the cold longer. Here in New York 2 weeks ago we tried to dig a hole. There still was ice in the soil. Be patient the asparagus will come. Your planting is young so do not harvest too much. You want the crowns to get established.
Linda


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

I know it is too soon to worry because mine has not come up yet and I live in SW MO.


----------



## bruiserp (Apr 23, 2008)

It is April 23 and still no signs of spears. Any diseases or bugs that might explain it?


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Mine popped up today! Some was already a ft tall this afternoon.
Unbelievable!


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Been picking asparagus for two weeks here. DoubleD must have it right "Each property has it's own microclimate"; these are planted fun sun, southern exposure. 
Still, I would think being south of Maryland that Virginia would be warmer and yours would be producing by now.


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm in Maryland too, and I have been harvesting for a couple of weeks too. I would think in Virginia, you would be a little ahead of us.


----------



## cathryn (Aug 7, 2005)

Since we have established that the timing of arrival varies, maybe I could get a little additional information from you asparagus experts. When is the right time to harvest the shoots?

Here is my story. My bed is in its 2nd year (12 roots). I have about 10 or so shoots that came up in the last week. 1 is a REALLY tall pencil thin shoot (rather funny actually). The others are about 6" tall, but pretty fat. I did snap one and just ate it right there. It was heavenly! I am not sure what the criteria are for harvest though. Any help is appreciated.

Peace, 
Cathryn


----------



## elkwc (Jun 3, 2007)

I have already had my second big mess. The first was last Tuesday I think and again this Monday. Hard to beat. I like to boil mine and then drown it in good real butter. Another thing that makes a difference is the variety. I have one variety that hasn't sent any shoots yet. Usually up to two weeks behind. Started eight new ones this year and they haven't peeked out yet. And all of mine have at least 3" of mulch. Mainly grass clippings. I have never noticed that is slows mine down much. JME. JD


----------

